# Điều gì giúp sữa Bios Focus lấy được trọn niềm tin nơi mẹ



## BiosFocus (12/2/22)

Mong muốn con phát triển cao lớn, khỏe mạnh và thông minh là điều ước của tất cả những bậc cha mẹ. Chúng ta luôn luôn dành những điều tốt đẹp nhất cho con để giúp con yêu phát triển toàn diện cả về thể chất và trí não. Bởi vậy, việc lựa chọn sữa dinh dưỡng cho con cũng luôn có những tiêu chuẩn khắt khe và kỹ lưỡng để tìm ra nguồn thực phẩm an toàn, bổ dưỡng nhất. Vượt qua những tiêu chuẩn khắt khe ấy, sữa dinh dưỡng Bios Focus đã chiếm trọn trái tim của hàng triệu bà mẹ Việt Nam và đồng hành cùng các con yêu trong quá trình phát triển lâu dài.

Sứ mệnh của Bios Focus.
Được nghiên cứu bởi các chuyên gia hàng đầu ngành sữa và được chọn lọc kỹ lưỡng đến từng mg nguyên liệu, sữa dinh dưỡng Bios Focus ra đời với sứ mệnh mang tới nguồn dinh dưỡng an toàn, đạt chuẩn quốc tế cho trẻ em Việt với một mức giá phù hợp nhất, cùng với đó là mong muốn đồng hành cùng mẹ và bé trên con đường phát triển toàn diện của con yêu.

Điều đặc biệt tạo nên thương hiệu của Bios Focus.
Bios Focus là sữa bột dinh dưỡng Úc dành cho người Việt, Bios Focus được tối ưu các dưỡng chất nhằm hỗ trợ trí não, phát triển chiều cao cân nặng cho bé. Sữa Bios Focus có hương vị, nguồn dưỡng chất rất phù hợp với sự phát triển của trẻ em Việt, là một trong các loại sữa được nhiều mẹ trong cộng đồng mẹ và bé tin dùng.

Thành phần và công dụng nổi bật của Bios Focus.

Lactoferrin: là một thành phần quan trọng của hệ miễn dịch, giúp bé bổ sung sắt, tăng cường sức đề kháng, phòng ngừa vi khuẩn, chống lại bệnh tật. Cho bé một hệ miễn dịch vượt trội.
HMO: là thành phần chất rắn nhiều thứ ba trong sữa mẹ, sau lactose và chất béo giúp hỗ trợ sức khỏe đường ruột, tăng sức đề kháng cho trẻ.
FOS/ Inulin: là các chất xơ hòa tan, có chức năng cung cấp dinh dưỡng cho hệ vi sinh đường ruột, giúp tăng cường sức khỏe của hệ tiêu hóa, tránh tình trạng táo bón và không hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng ở trẻ nhỏ. Đồng thời giúp kích thích các gai vị giác ở đầu lưỡi giúp con ăn ngon miệng hơn.
Colostrum: Thành phần sữa non chứa hàm lượng dinh dưỡng và kháng thể cao gấp nhiều lần các dòng sữa thông thường, giúp cung cấp nguồn dinh dưỡng tối ưu và sức đề kháng vượt trội cho bé.
Nhóm thành phần phát triển chiều cao và trí não: DHA, Taurine, Choline, MK7,... giúp trẻ phát triển cân đối cả về thể chất và trí não.

Các loại Bios Focus:

Bios Focus Infant: Dành cho trẻ từ 0-12 tháng tuổi giúp trẻ phát triển não bộ, thị giác, chống táo bón.
Bios Focus Pedia: Dành cho trẻ từ 6- 36 tháng tuổi giúp trẻ cải tăng cân tăng kí, ăn ngon ngủ tốt.
Bios Focus Grow IQ: Dành cho trẻ từ 1-10 tuổi giúp bé có một khung xương chắc khỏe, phát triển chiều cao, trí não và cân nặng vượt trội. Nay đã có sữa pha sẵn tiện lợi.
Bios Focus Mom: Dành cho phụ nữ có thai và cho con bú, giúp giảm dị tật thai nhi, ngừa tiểu đường thai kỳ và giảm đau mỏi vùng thắt lưng cho mẹ.
Bios Focus Gain: Giúp người đau ốm phục hồi sức khỏe, người gầy muốn tăng cân khỏe mạnh.





Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về sản phẩm vui lòng liên hệ hotline: 0246.658.7750 hoặc trang web: https://biosfocus.com


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (12/2/22)

TIÊU DIỆT HOÀN TOÀN GAME ONLINE - OFFLINE TRÊN MÁY TÍNH CỦA CON
Tính năng CHẶN LINK TRUY CẬP game online và CHẶN CÀI ĐẶT các phần mềm game offline là hai trong số các ưu việt hàng đầu của #Phần_Mềm_Diệt_Web_Đen_VAPU.
Với VAPU, gia đình có thể chủ động 100%:
 Chặn hơn 30.000 đường link vào game online, game trực tuyến, mạng xã hội và các đường link tùy vào nhu cầu của bố mẹ
 Chặn đứng việc cài đặt hay chạy các loại game offline, các phần mềm cài đặt game vào máy tính
 Chặn truy cập web đen,  các trang mạng xã hội (tùy chọn) và các trang web ngoài học tập.
 Đồng thời, VAPU còn có tính năng lưu trữ lịch sử truy cập web trên máy, tự động chụp màn hình và gửi báo cáo hàng ngày cho phụ huynh.
Chỉ với một phần mềm nhỏ mà gia đình có thể hoàn toàn ngăn chặn việc con mình nghiện chơi game, ham chơi hoặc vào Internet không đúng mục đích!!!
Phần mềm dễ dàng cài đặt, được bảo trợ bởi công ty TNHH VTEC, không gây ảnh hưởng đến công việc của bố mẹ cũng như không ảnh hưởng đến máy tính ở nhà.
Bố mẹ hoàn toàn yên tâm khi từ nay có thể chủ động trong việc quản lý con lên mạng 
—
Phần mềm có mức giá chỉ #42 cho một tháng sử dụng. Cam kết hoàn tiền nếu Quý phụ huynh không hài lòng về sản phẩm.
>>> VAPU cam kết:  Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !  Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !  Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
—
LIÊN HỆ NGAY:
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Hotline:   Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203
Webiste: Vapu.com.vn


----------

